# Irvine Golf Club



## bogside84 (May 22, 2012)

I would like to suggest to the Bogside members who are members of the forum why don't we try to arrange a day at the club and who ever from the forum wants can join us.


----------



## fat-tiger (May 22, 2012)

were paying Â£50 next week for 2 rounds, what is it for members to sign guests on ?


----------



## bogside84 (May 22, 2012)

Free but the member has to play with his guest.If i was not working i would have been delighted to do it.


----------



## bigslice (May 22, 2012)

sound like a plan, got a couple coming for the pros day i think. was out on the course this afternoon, it was a good day for golf


----------



## fat-tiger (May 22, 2012)

bogside84 said:



			Free but the member has to play with his guest.If i was not working i would have been delighted to do it.
		
Click to expand...

could be abit awkward as well bogside theres 8 of us,  is it in good condition at the mnute


----------



## bogside84 (May 22, 2012)

I am nightshift and thought about going up for a few holes but no energy. I thought there are 3 or 4 of us now members and it would be a way of putting faces to names on here.


----------



## bogside84 (May 22, 2012)

I am the biggest critic of Bogside but I would have to say it is very good for the time of year. Don't be fooled when you look at the score card and it is only 6500 yards the best way I can discribe Bogside is I have birdied every hole and I have ripped up at every hole. I have been a member for 28 years now and I love it and hate it. Most visitors like the course but it does have a lot of blind shots so the first time to see it the 2nd to enjoy it. I think it is quite an easy course for low handicap players who hit it down the middle BUT the rough is very pennal so keep it in play and take your punishment.


----------



## thecraw (May 22, 2012)

It's tough, tough and tough again but its a very good conditioned track. Did I mention tough as old boots? 

My only criticism of Bogside is it can be a bit " samey" with long tough par 4 after long tough par 4.


----------



## needmoreclub (May 22, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			could be abit awkward as well bogside theres 8 of us, is it in good condition at the mnute
		
Click to expand...


Tough course FT, but you'll really enjoy it, just look at the CSS most Saturdays, my son played it today and said it was in great shape but don't stray off the fairways into the heather. Enjoy.

Sorry Bogside, not trying to hijack the thread.


----------



## AMcC (May 22, 2012)

bogside84 said:



			I would like to suggest to the Bogside members who are members of the forum why don't we try to arrange a day at the club and who ever from the forum wants can join us.
		
Click to expand...

I am up for this as well Bill, just keep me in the loop as to when.  Have lots of holidays available for this year yet, so weekdays suit as much as weekends.


----------



## IM01 (May 22, 2012)

thecraw said:



			It's tough, tough and tough again but its a very good conditioned track. Did I mention tough as old boots? 

My only criticism of Bogside is it can be a bit " samey" with long tough par 4 after long tough par 4.
		
Click to expand...

That a fair assessment of the place....greens in great nick a couple of weeks ago

Restored my faith in a "Craw review"


----------



## bigslice (May 22, 2012)

IM01 said:



			That a fair assessment of the place....greens in great nick a couple of weeks ago

Restored my faith in a "Craw review"
		
Click to expand...

mmm not samey tough long hole after another, on the back nine 3 long par 4s 11 13 17. 'i will gladly play this course for the rest of my life' bigslice


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			could be abit awkward as well bogside theres 8 of us,  is it in good condition at the mnute
		
Click to expand...

3 of us are also up next week (meeting up with fat tiger for a bevvie in the salubrious surroundings of the haven holiday park).

Could this be a mini-forum meet???/ Even of a night/twilight?

I may be working the Thursday/Friday (fat tiger's lot are at the races on Thursday) but currently free Mon-Wed at the moment, although looking to play Old ranfurly (with Craw), possibly elderslie and Bonnyton at some point.


----------



## Val (May 23, 2012)

I'm for some of this, any Sunday normally shuts me


----------



## fat-tiger (May 23, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			3 of us are also up next week (meeting up with fat tiger for a bevvie in the salubrious surroundings of the haven holiday park).

Could this be a mini-forum meet???/ Even of a night/twilight?

I may be working the Thursday/Friday (fat tiger's lot are at the races on Thursday) but currently free Mon-Wed at the moment, although looking to play Old ranfurly (with Craw), possibly elderslie and Bonnyton at some point.
		
Click to expand...

peter you carnt go to the home of golf and try the links stuff,


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			peter you carnt go to the home of golf and try the links stuff,
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean "and not try the links stuff". I know, I love the links courses and still have a hope that the other lads will dig deep and we go to one of the gailles or Dundonald. I also fancied Troon, but that was definitely too rich for them.

Have you booked all your days out?

If not with some of the other Ayrshire bods, we could have your 8, our 3, another few and that is some buying power. Could we all get a deal somewhere for an ad hoc mini-forum meet? Even a 4.00-5.30 KO twilight deal could be good.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2012)

Fat tiger - clear your in box, text received ok.

The fallen madonna with the big boobies is in the gateau in the chateau.

Rene.


----------



## fat-tiger (May 23, 2012)

imo  dundonald is better better than western and glasgow(heres were the bun fight starts)we did all 3 last year and general group feeling was dundonald , Â£50 after 3pm  were playing there on tuesday evening, 3pm,


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2012)

Very interesting (scratches my chin).


----------



## thecraw (May 23, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			imo  dundonald is better better than western and glasgow(heres were the bun fight starts)we did all 3 last year and general group feeling was dundonald , Â£50 after 3pm  were playing there on tuesday evening, 3pm,
		
Click to expand...


Dundonald is a great track but I would rate Western higher.


----------



## fat-tiger (May 23, 2012)

peter if you gonna pay over 100 pound to play western, borrow my open fairways card and go the whole hog and do turnberry alisa,  4 ball just for 3 green  fees welcome to borrow it


----------



## fat-tiger (May 23, 2012)

craw we will be at ranfurly castle on sunday ,will test out 1 of your reviews as were out with sum members


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			peter if you gonna pay over 100 pound to play western, borrow my open fairways card and go the whole hog and do turnberry alisa,  4 ball just for 3 green  fees welcome to borrow it
		
Click to expand...

Ye gods, I didn't realise the price for Western gailles until today. You can play Royal Troon old course for nearly the same price. I know that an open venue doesn't always mean it's the better course, but thats quite a few bob for western.

We already have an open fairways, but thanks anyway. 2 of us played Turnberry Ailsa last year for the Â£95 after 3.00 deal. We may jump on that Dundonald deal, if the other lads fancy it.


----------



## bigslice (May 28, 2012)

are you about liverbirdie


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 29, 2012)

bigslice said:



			are you about liverbirdie
		
Click to expand...

Ill PM you with my moby nothing booked for wednesday yet. Played Greenock,Bonnyton and Dundonasld today with Fat tigers lads.


----------

